

Cheap, 'safe' drug kills most cancers - bmunro
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn10971-cheap-safe-drug-kills-most-cancers.html

======
bbgm
The original article is from four years ago. Here's an update:
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/05/...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/05/cure-
for-cancer-resurfaces-and.html)

Alas that headline, like so many in this space, is misleading and converts
promise into something a lot more definitive.

